# spark arrestor.. sound difference?



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys i got a HMF Performance exhaust on my brute, and surprisingly just like everyone else says...it's too loud. never thought i'd say it considering i used to listen to 145db music daily...but this pipe gives me headaches every time i ride it, last owner gave me a spark arrestor and im thinking of throwing it in tomorrow. but just since its late and its on my mind i thought id see your opinions on the difference? would it quite it down a bit?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Spark arrestor makes little sound difference. HMF sells a quiet core that slips in that helps. Personal opinion though if you want exhaust better than stock but not be loud put a swamp series on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i was thinking of a swamp series...


----------



## cdusthockey (Sep 28, 2009)

Quiet core works well at lowering the sound a bit. Sounds a little goofy tho, but when i get sick of my loud HMF performance series, i just toss that in for a bit. I just keep it in my fender cubby along with an allen wrench to change it when im out riding.

You will have to run your spark arrester when you put on the quiet core tho, the flange is too thin and it will rattle around in there if you dont have the spark arrester.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I love my big gun and ran it with the spark arrestor for a couple rides but beware if you do much deep muddin they'll cake up with mud, put to much back pressure on your motor and make it start cutting out. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

